# كتاب Hand book of Extractive metallurgy



## أكرم كيلاني (19 يناير 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الأخوة الكرام 
لقد قمت بتحميل الجزء الثاني من كتاب 
Hand book of Extractive metallurgy
ولكن عند بدء تحميلي للرابط الثاني 
وجدت أنه منتهي 
فأرجو من قام بتحميل الكتاب إعادة رفع الملف الأول 
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
أرجو من لديه أن يرد علي طلبي ويعلمني ان كان سوف يستطيع رفعه ام لا 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *​


----------



## eng.zahid (5 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووور


----------

